# VigilAnnie - Kick-ass heroine!



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Dear Friends:

I'm excited to announce that Vigil Annie, a thriller and my second book, is now available on Amazon for Kindle. Below you will find links and more information about the book.

The first reviews have already come in. One said, Another said, "...a fun, intriguing read that will keep you guessing and make sure you don't want to stop."

I hope you will take a look at this thrilling story of ex-cop, Annie, who fights for justice as she hunts down her fiance's killer.

VIGIL ANNIE:
Annie Crawford is an ex-cop living a double life. After her fiance is murdered and she is left for dead, she's desperate and seeking vengeance. She turns to a vigilante agency headed by a man with his own secrets. Annie must work for them as they investigate the murder and help her find the answers she needs. 
Now working on the wrong side of the law, Annie's life has one purpose: justice. Justice for her fiance and for the city she lives in. But as Annie's strength grows, the agency struggles to control her, putting everyone involved at risk. And the deeper Annie sinks into this new life the more she fears she may never return.

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lia --------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, Kindle lovers.

If you're looking for a fast-paced, action-packed story with interesting characters, give Vigil Annie a try.

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

First reviews for Vigil Annie are in:

"...suspenseful, well-crafted, and fast paced..."
"...a fun, intriguing read that will keep you guessing and make sure you don't want to stop."

Available on:
Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Vigil Annie is Book of the Day on eBook Impresario. And, it just picked up a new 5 star review.

Here's the BotD feature http://ebookimpresario.com/2012/12/12/book-of-the-day-vigil-annie-by-lia-fairchild-thriller/


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A new 5 star posted for Vigil Annie over the holiday. "...we have another well crafted mystery with great characters and a pace that flows like a river NOT a stream."

I hope you'll give this fast-paced ride a chance.

Happy Holidays.

http://www.amazon.com/Vigil-Annie-ebook/dp/B00A0Q1IZ0/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Wonderful new 5 star review posted yesterday.

The emotions in Vigil Annie are raw and real as you hurt and become angry along with Annie, and by the end, you're rooting for her to not only get her justice, but to grow from the experience, too. I very much enjoyed reading this book and recommend it for anyone who loves a good thriller. (Love the cover, too!)

Read the full review here: http://www.amazon.com/Vigil-Annie-ebook/product-reviews/B00A0Q1IZ0/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2RED6ABWRQJC


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

If you're looking for an action-packed thriller with a kick-ass female lead, give Vigil Annie a shot. Would love to hear what you think about my first thriller.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Vigil Annie will be marked down to 99 cents for Ereader News Today's Bargain Book listing. It will be featured tomorrow (1/29), so the price will be available through 1/30 and then will return to $2.99.

Please take advantage of this sale and try out my new thriller:

VIGIL ANNIE
"...suspenseful, well-crafted, and fast paced..."
"...a fun, intriguing read that will keep you guessing and make sure you don't want to stop."

http://www.amazon.com/Vigil-Annie-ebook/dp/B00A0Q1IZ0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1359408708&sr=8-4&keywords=lia+fairchild


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lia--

I'll post at BLB!

Dana


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Dana.

I appreciate that very much.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

New 5 star posted for Vigil Annie.

"I do most of my reading at night right before bed. Well, let's just say I lost quite a bit of sleep while reading Vigil Annie, because I had to know what was going to happen next. The story was original and the twists and turns kept my attention.

In addition to the plot, I would like to commend Ms. Fairchild on her character development. She really brings Annie, Joe, and the others, to life. Her vivid descriptions really made me root for the heroine. I think this would make for a blockbuster movie!"

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

VIGIL ANNIE is the story of a street tough heroine seeking justice, with a hint of romantic suspense. Please read the sample on Amazon. I think you'll be pulled in to the story.

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad to have found my way to the new KindleBoards. I hope you will consider checking out my thriller, Vigil Annie. It's a story about the pursuit of justice with a hint of romantic suspense.

Here's a tiny excerpt:

A sudden noise from behind refocused her, and Annie knew she was being followed. She slowed her pace, took a turn down a dark alley. Joe was right to think it was too late to be outside alone, but that was exactly what Annie had been counting on. 
The heavy silence did nothing to mask her stalker. She heard the echoed footsteps behind, so she slowed down to a walk. Amateur! Then Annie felt arms clasp around her shoulders. At that point most women would have panicked, but Annie was cooler than morning dew on grass. Her instincts told her exactly what she had to do. Her attacker pulled her to the ground and pressed his body into hers. She was on her stomach with her head to the side, his hot breath against her neck, his hand squeezed her ass.
"Pretty little things like you are supposed to stay home at night with their doors locked."
"Did you know a strong mint can last hours and easily be stored in your pocket?"
"You think you're funny, you little bitch?" He pressed a cold blade against her cheek. Then he flipped her over. Annie appeared to cooperate, letting him feel in control. But once she got on her back, facing her enemy, she would not be able to hide the pure abhorrence building inside her.

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

BOOK BLOGGERS: Please comment if you are interested in reviewing this. I'd be happy to send you a PRC copy for your Kindle.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

New 5 star review calls Annie, "a terrific heroine--tough, sexy, and human."

http://ow.ly/eZOMC


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

You can read the first five chapters of Vigil Annie FREE on Wattpad. Go here to read http://www.wattpad.com/story/2264528-vigil-annie


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Love to hear my readers are up all night!

"Well, let's just say I lost quite a bit of sleep while reading Vigil Annie,"


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

As part of a BookBub promotion, Vigil Annie will be on sale for $0.99 from 4/30-5/2.

http://www.bookbub.com/deals/category/mystery-thrillers/

VIGIL ANNIE - Thriller/Mystery

Annie Crawford is an ex-cop living a double life. After her fiancé is murdered and she is left for dead, a desperate Annie steps outside the law to seek vengeance. She turns to a vigilante agency headed by a man with his own secrets. Annie must work for them as they investigate the murder and help her find the answers she needs. 
Now working on the wrong side of the law, Annie's life has one purpose: justice. Justice for her fiancé and for the city she lives in. But as Annie's taste for the vigilante life grows, the agency struggles to control her, putting everyone involved at risk. And the deeper she sinks into this new unsavory life the more she fears she may never return.

"...suspenseful, well-crafted, and fast paced..."
"...a fun, intriguing read that will keep you guessing and make sure you don't want to stop."
"Annie is a terrific heroine--tough, sexy, and human."

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK

Also available on iTunes and B&N.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

One of my favorite reviews:

The emotions in Vigil Annie are raw and real as you hurt and become angry along with Annie, and by the end, you're rooting for her to not only get her justice, but to grow from the experience, too. I very much enjoyed reading this book and recommend it for anyone who loves a good thriller. (Love the cover, too!)


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Vigil Annie - A fast-paced thriller with a hint of romantic suspense and a kick-ass female lead.

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

4 star review for Vigil Annie:

"This book held my interest and was not completely predictable. As much as I read, I am sometimes able to figure out the entire book by the midway point. While I did predict some of the happenings in the book, I was somewhat surprised in the end. I would recommend this book."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Nerd Girl Book Reviewer calls Vigil Annie, "Action Packed & Adrenaline Grabbing! Will Blow You Away!"

"A fantastic read that will have you devouring the book in one sitting! There's lots of action and adrenaline that keeps you on your seat with every twist and turn you never know what's coming or where the characters will take you next!...I love this book and everything that came with it! I look forward to reading more books by this author!"


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Try some vigilante justice with a female heroine.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

New 5 star review calls Vigil Annie an "Intense Thriller."

"This crime novel was a fast-paced page turner...The characters in the novel were well-rounded and had depth. The back story about Annie's father and his friends on the police force added dimension, as did her believable sister and young niece....Lia Fairchild weaved a tale that had me guessing until the very end. I do not normally read crime novels. Thanks to this wonderful story, I have a new genre to dive into."

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A sudden noise from behind refocused her, and Annie knew she was being followed. She slowed her pace, took a turn down a dark alley. Joe was right to think it was too late to be outside alone, but that was exactly what Annie had been counting on.

VIGIL ANNIE - A fast-paced thriller with a kick-ass heroine and a hint of romantic suspense.

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

If you're a book blogger or just someone who likes to review books, I'd be happy to send you this free. Contact me via my facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/lia.fairchild.author

Thank you.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A sudden noise from behind refocused her, and Annie knew she was being followed. She slowed her pace, took a turn down a dark alley. Joe was right to think it was too late to be outside alone, but that was exactly what Annie had been counting on.

VIGIL ANNIE - A fast-paced thriller with a hint of romantic suspense.

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Offer still stands.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

What do you think of the new cover?

http://ow.ly/eZOMC


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I love reviews that talk about my strong leading lady. Check out this new one.'

"I love books with physically strong females. Annie kicks butt, but she also has a feminine side. The author takes her readers on a roller coaster ride with a couple of well placed twists. I was drawn into Annie's world and all her conflicts. You could feel the contradicting emotions as she struggles to make sense of her fiance's murder. Bravo, Ms. Fairchild. I hope to see Annie again."

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

From a recent blog review:

"I always love a story with a strong female lead and Annie is certainly that...Overall this really was a great book."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking for a kick-ass female lead in a fast-paced thriller?

"...a fun, intriguing read that will keep you guessing and make sure you don't want to stop."

Amazon US http://ow.ly/eZOMC 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/eZPoK


----------

